# Home Theater Recommendations for under $1000



## fraunk14 (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi,

I am pretty new to the whole home theater thing. I am looking for a decent system. My room is rectangular and approximately 16' x 30'. I am looking for an all around system basically for watching tv, playing ps3, watching movies, and occasionally listening to music. I am completely open to any suggestions and can provide pictures of my current setup if that would help.

Thanks


----------



## ticopowell (Jan 3, 2013)

Are you looking for a complete surround sound system, or just a tv and ps3? and what equipment do you have already(aka not included in the $1000 budget). 
If you have a PS3 already, you can get an awesome TV for $1000, if you are looking for a surround sound you should probably get a HTIB with TV and spend less than $1k. If you don't have anything yet, you will probably only be able to get a PS3 and a TV unless you get a really small TV. Good Luck!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

fraunk14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am pretty new to the whole home theater thing. I am looking for a decent system. My room is rectangular and approximately 16' x 30'. I am looking for an all around system basically for watching tv, playing ps3, watching movies, and occasionally listening to music. I am completely open to any suggestions and can provide pictures of my current setup if that would help.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome to HTS! Just a few questions to help get the ball rolling:

Do you have any equipment now that you will be using as part of the system such as a TV, AVR, etc.? Also, do you have need for a second zone? I am assuming you want to do a 5.1 speaker configuration for the main listening area - if this correct? Is the room light controlled?

Are you open to doing refurbished and/or used equipment?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi And welcome to the HTS!

For your budget it will be hard to get a full 5.1 system that will fill that space well without being pushed beyond what it can handle.
What I suggest is getting a decent receiver and some good towers to start with and add to that as money allows.
For a receiver I recommend this Onkyo 609 and then get these Klipsch WF35 towers


----------

